# Dust Collection Systems



## Yew (Dec 25, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows if there is much of a difference in the longevity and efficiency of a PVC system as opposed to a metal duct work system. Also do both systems have to be grounded?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2014)

Proper pipe sizing and CFM is everything. Lots of reading on this and lots of opinions. The type of pipe isn't as important as the size, as long as the pipe isn't a type that's too flimsy and can collapse. You should also use as little flex as possible and avoid 90s unless unavoidable. Two 45's even right together are better than one 90 even better than a sweep 90.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yew (Jan 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Proper pipe sizing and CFM is everything. Lots of reading on this and lots of opinions. The type of pipe isn't as important as the size, as long as the pipe isn't a type that's too flimsy and can collapse. You should also use as little flex as possible and avoid 90s unless unavoidable. Two 45's even right together are better than one 90 even better than a sweep 90.


Thank you for your info.
Andre


----------



## kweinert (Jan 6, 2015)

My understanding is that grounding is a comfort thing. That is, static from an ungrounded system has never been known to cause a fire/explosion but you can get zapped from it.


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 6, 2015)

I read an article once where a guy used cardboard carpet role tubes for his piping. It should still be grounded but was much less likely to build static that metal or PVC piping.


----------



## The PenSmith (Jan 19, 2015)

This might help, its been a while but I did some research on how to design my shops system. Basically I needed a larger central trunk line, 6" as I remember, then take offs down to 4" with minimal flex. Flex has ridges which disrupts the air flow, of course 90's are a no, no. For the system I was think about I went to Lowes and looked at inexpensive snap together vent pipe, properly installed & sealed it should work fine. I just didn't want to use the super duper pipe ( aka expensive ) for my small shop.

http://www.artofwoodshopdesign.com/dust-collection-system-layout/


Penn State Ind. has a very good selection of pipe, fittings and takeoffs. I'm sure with some Google will yield better results. 
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/economy-ductwork.html


----------



## Yew (Jan 24, 2015)

The PenSmith said:


> This might help, its been a while but I did some research on how to design my shops system. Basically I needed a larger central trunk line, 6" as I remember, then take offs down to 4" with minimal flex. Flex has ridges which disrupts the air flow, of course 90's are a no, no. For the system I was think about I went to Lowes and looked at inexpensive snap together vent pipe, properly installed & sealed it should work fine. I just didn't want to use the super duper pipe ( aka expensive ) for my small shop.
> 
> http://www.artofwoodshopdesign.com/dust-collection-system-layout/
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

